# Point Cook, VIC - Sunday 14th Oct



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi All,

The weather is looking a bit lousy this weekend. But having missed out on all the action at Point Cook last weekend i'm keen to have a go this weekend.
Launching 5-6am from the 'nudie' car park.

Looks like Philip is on board 

Regards,
-Cal


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

No leave pass available yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a Monday morning fella, doing an arvo tea with inlaws....and apparently I'd rather do that than chase snapper :shock:


----------



## hobiespearo (Aug 17, 2007)

hey guys some might know me as scotty's side kick josh.I am keen to keep the hobie vic pushing on strong chasing the reds while the big fella is sun baking in fiji with other comitments. been watching the reports with nothing but jeliousy and cursing. :shock: keen as mustard could some one pm me with the lauch site details . cheers


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

PM sent Josh


----------

